# Considering going for a Bike Fitting at Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee, NJ



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone gone for a bike fitting at Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee? I was interested in going for a bike fitting there. If so, what did you think of it? Was if worth it, etc?


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know about Strictly but Cyclesport is well known for their fittings.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been a Cyclesport customer since 1986. You will be happy with the service there. Mike Grotz, the owner, will fit you perfectly.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning, 
Going to a good bike fitter may help you. 
For me, a bike fitting was good. A lot of changes. 
What may be minor, is a big deal.
I don't know anything about this shop. 
Check with the local folks.

.


----------



## Ironmax (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Gamenight, I noticed your post and felt compelled to answer. I'm not only the marketing director @StrictlyBicycles, I'm also a client. 

Our fitter Paul Cortez is certified in Specialized BG Fit: Body Geometry Fit Integration Technology. It's a comprehensive fit philosophy created to help cyclists ride faster, longer and in greater comfort, while reducing the chance for injury. (more details here: Specialized Bicycle Components )

As for Paul's demeanor and professionalism, I might be biased for obvious reasons but the fact is he knows his stuff, he's friendly, and cares about every client. I can't tell you how many times people ride back to the store just to say thank you to Paul because a slight adjustment he made in their fit eliminated discomfort and created an overall improved riding experience. That has been my experience too. My rides have been 70-90 miles on average so the right fit is key to comfort.

But enough about me. Here's a link to read testimonials from customers regarding Paul and our services: Testimonials

See you soon and Happy Holidays!
Max Almenas
Marketing Director/
Social Media Strategist
StrictlyBicycles.com
[email protected]
201-944-7074
LIKE us @ Facebook.com/StrictlyBicycles
FOLLOW us @ twitter.com/strictlybikes
and strictlybikes.tumblr.com
#ShopSmall with Us on November 30th


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I had a fitting done at Cyclesport... Mike is a nice guy. He did tell me to come back if anything was off. It wasn't as comprehensive as I thought a fitting would be, but maybe I was going in there with preconceived ideas. Fitting was close, the seat was too high and I had to lower it by 1cm or so..hips were rocking and I had some lower back pain from stretching to complete the pedal motion. He did do a great job resolving my main issue which brought me in, which was my wrist pain. A good portion of that pain from an incorrect angle/grip on the hoods. After we spent some time shooting the sh*t, complaining about property taxes. I went for two spins around the block, more adjustments. It was good. He got my cleats in a good position too. I went when the shop was slow, so I would have his undivided attention. 

I ended up leaving with a new seat too, which I thought was an up-sell at first, but turned out to be just what I needed over the next 1K miles. My old seat was too wide, causing rubbing back thigh regardless of seat placement.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow. I didn't know that ML did SAG duty. Impressed. 

"Lifesavers! I was on 9W, about 8 miles north of the bridge on a very very hot day when I blew a tire. I then blew my spare tube and used all my CO2. I was stranded. I called Strictly and they were there within 15 minutes to pick me up (in a nice Mercedes). They took me back to the shop, new tire, new tubes, and some other random stuff I purchased, then I was back on the road. They were awesome and helpful.
-Michael C. - 7/15/2013 - Yelp"


----------



## arlandmac (Aug 16, 2012)

*Bikefitting in NJ*



gamenight said:


> Has anyone gone for a bike fitting at Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee? I was interested in going for a bike fitting there. If so, what did you think of it? Was if worth it, etc?


Hi Gamenight, I'm sure by now you must have been fit already but if you haven't been or are unsatisfied with your fit, I am located in Clifton NJ. I have been certified by BikeFit as well as by FIST from Slowtwitch.com

If you want to see my work I have a few pictures and videos posted on my facebook pages - https://www.facebook.com/ArlandMacasieb

and https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tao-Tri-Triathlon-Coaching

Cheers!
Arland Macasieb


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

arlandmac said:


> Hi Gamenight,  I'm sure by now you must have been fit already but if you haven't been or are unsatisfied with your fit, I am located in Clifton NJ. I have been certified by BikeFit as well as by FIST from Slowtwitch.com
> 
> If you want to see my work I have a few pictures and videos posted on my facebook pages - https://www.facebook.com/ArlandMacasieb
> 
> ...


They aren't known for it, but I had an expert bike fitting at R&A cycles in Brooklyn. The advantage in dealing with them is once fit, they have the widest assortment of Bikes and parts from which to choose from.


----------

